# EMPEROR Group Buy  ** SHIPPED **



## Dario

Thanks to my free Emperor bushing, I need to get me some Emperor kits!!!  

Due to requests, I will close this as soon as we hit 100.  This is due to possible delay in shipping and Chrismas order deadlines.  Hope you understand.

We reached our goal (100+)!!!  Discount is 25%!!!

I will email payment instruction and totals to everyone including their order as early as Friday.  Please try to send payment ASAP so I can place the order by Monday if possible.

If mailing payment please let me know...I am not sure I can cover this due to the price per kit.

Thanks!
Dario  





Please post here qty/finish if you are interested...I'll work with Nils with the discount depending on how many will sign up.

If you need bushing/drill bit, etc., post it too and we will see what we can do.

If it goes...
Shipping will be actual and will use USPS flat rate envelope if possible.  I do take paypal (but add their charges to your bill ).  Insurance will be optional.

Thanks!
====================
11/23
We are on and if everyone who posted will commit, we are guaranteed atleast 20% discount.  Whether we can reach 25% is still up in the air.  I will post prices based on 20% and 25%

GROUP BUY ENDS DEC. 1

Jr Gents are still in consideration.  Against my better judgement I actually might do it.  Please note what type (original/II), FP/RB, finish, tapered or screwed.  If it gets too scary I may back off or do just 2 or so most wanted version of it.

I will make a list here and update it when I find time.

A favor...if you are not sure or changed your mind...please edit your post about what you want before I make the list.  Thank you.
=====================
Those who expressed interest on Jr Gent/Jr Statesman...please indicate the following:

Version I or II (default is II)
Endcap Tapered or Threaded (default is tapered)
Finish (TN Gold, Platinum, etc.) (default will be TN Gold)
Rollerball or Fountainpen (default is RB)

Though default is there...substitutions may happen if you don't specify a feature...or it may not be ordered too [].
=====================
Here's what's available on Jr Gent/Jr. Statesman version 1 (availability subject to change).  According to Nils discount is 30%.

10 of the Rhodium/22k Jr. Statesman Fountains 
50 of the Rhodium/Black TN Jr. Statesman Rollerballs. 
Plenty of the 10K Jr. Gents RB or Fountain with 10 or so smooth end caps and plenty of threaded end caps.
Plenty of the Titanium Jr. Gents RB or Fountain with both end caps.
Plenty of the Platinum Jr. Gents RB or Fountain but only with threaded end caps - no smooth.
=====================
Estimated delivery to me is Dec. 7 if I order Dec. 1
Due to holiday rush...I can't guarantee time of delivery to you...I can only say they will leave my hands in less than 2 days after I recieve them.  Hope this is acceptable.
=====================

Jr Gents and Jr Statesman (versions I and II) are officially on.  Order away!!!

BTW, spare tubes can also be ordered for Emperor

=====================


----------



## Borg_B_Borg

I'm increasing my interest by one RB to:

2 x 22K FPs
1 x 22K RB
1 x set of bushings

Also, a question:  does CSUSA give you a mix and match discount?  I.e. do you get 50-unit pricing only if you order 50 of one kind or can you mix 22K with black Ti and RB with FP to qualify?

Steve


----------



## rtjw

I may be interested in a 22K FP. But would be more interested in the Jr. gent and Jr. Statesman Version 1. They still have a good bit left and I bet they would be willing to give another great discount. Of course this is after I just bought 10 of them yesterday.


----------



## alamocdc

Dario, you're killing me! You know I'm interested, but she ain't gonna like it. [] 2 gold and 3 black TN RBs, 1 gold and 2 black TN FPs, plus a set of bushings.


----------



## mrcook4570

I will have to wait for the next one.  Thanks for setting this up, Dario.


----------



## Mikey

Quick question before a committment...

What is the usual discount for these pens? I may be in for a few plus the large DB and bushings, but only if the discount makes it worth the severe beating I will be taking from the wife.

BTW, what does a pen sell for that costs you $50-$60 plus time to make? ($150 or so?)


----------



## DWK5150

Id be interested. 2-22k RB  2-Blk ti RB


----------



## alamocdc

Mikey, I can't answer for anyone else, but I have a formula entered in a speardsheet that I use to help me figure my prices. According to my spreadsheet, these should go for $175 to $200. I guess we'll see.


----------



## Dario

Stan,

I cannot commit on a discount.  It will depend on how much we will order...last time they got 25% (I think)...but again I cannot guarantee that until I talk to Nils.


----------



## cigarman

I would be interested in one 22k gold FP with drill bits and bushing.
Edit:
I will take two (2) 22kt gold FP Emperor and two (2) black titanium FP Emperor.  Also one set of bushings and a set of drill bits.

Thanks for your work Dario, let me know the final price with shipping and how you want the payment sent.


----------



## ed4copies

Billy & Mikey,

I have been showing the Emporer in acrylic-bright red- nice looking pen.  Started at $200, guy muttered, "That's cheap enough".

Now at $250, statesman is $175.  I can always "knock off $25" to make a sale, but it also makes my $50 barons look like a steal.  (Have not sold emporer or statesman, but barons are moving pretty well).

Hope this helps, and as always, your mileage may vary!!!


----------



## DWK5150

They gave 25% discount last time for 100 or more.  So you could add another kit to reach the 100 mark to get the 25%.


----------



## Dario

Don,

I just sent an inquiry to Nils...if we can mix and match.  You will know in a short while (I hope).


----------



## DWK5150

Dario,

I beleive they put it in there printed catalog.


----------



## Dario

Don,

You are right...here is Nils' letter to me.

===========================
It looks like the standard quantity discount will apply to the order.  Here's how it breaks down:
5-9: 10% Off
10-49: 15% Off
50-99: 20% Off
100+: 25% Off

The only pens that don't get discounted are the Limited Edition Pens  
(Emperors or Statesman).  Also, mix and matching is perfectly fine.   
Good luck with the sale and let me know if you have any other  
questions.  Thanks!


----------



## DWK5150

Cool so any ide what you might add if we dont make 100??


----------



## Dario

This is getting scary...but I will consider adding Jr Gents and Jr Statesman if need be.

NOTE......"CONSIDER" []


----------



## Mikey

How about some slimlines?[][B)]


----------



## alamocdc

Panache? [][?][] I'd take 5 of each plating and a set of bushings. [] I've still got plenty of Jr. Gents and Jr. Statesmen from the last group buy. But that's just me. []


----------



## its_virgil

The version I's   jrs are still on sale...just not advertised. I was told they would be at the sale price until all gone.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by rtjw_
> <br />I may be interested in a 22K FP. But would be more interested in the Jr. gent and Jr. Statesman Version 1. They still have a good bit left and I bet they would be willing to give another great discount. Of course this is after I just bought 10 of them yesterday.


----------



## Dario

I've learned that group buy works best on the top of the line (expensive) kits.  Doing a double handling thing usually negates the discount on cheaper kits....that is why I am trying to stick with the high end IF possible.

Also...handling too many kits in a Group buy complicates things.  I remember Johnny's and I cringe of the though how he did that.  Hope you understand guys.


----------



## alamocdc

It's your party, my friend. I'm just along for the ride. []


----------



## dancrafted

I would be instested in one of each. And a set of bushings.


----------



## jbyrd24

Add me to the list.
1 22K RB, 1 Black RB
1 22K FP, 1 Black FP
one set of bushings
Thanks[]

What size drill bit do they take ?

Thanks for going to all the trouble for a group buy Dario.


----------



## eastern47

Dario,
If we get to the 25% discount, I would be interested in 2 22k RBs, and 1 22k FP + a set of bushings. If you include the Jr. Gents,version 1, I'd also be interested in some of those.

John


----------



## RPM

I'd be in for a batch (5 each of the Gold TI, Platinum and black TI in the tapered end) of Jr. Gents II (15 total) if this will close and ship in time for Christmas orders.  I've got tubes so I can turn the pens, but I need the hardware to assemble by the 3rd week of December.
Richard


----------



## wdcav1952

> _Originally posted by jbyrd24_
> <br />Add me to the list.
> 1 22K RB, 1 Black RB
> 1 22K FP, 1 Black FP
> one set of bushings
> Thanks[]
> 
> What size drill bit do they take ?
> 
> Thanks for going to all the trouble for a group buy Dario.



Bryan,  

This link is to the directions for the Emperor.  The drill sizes are 37/64, and 15/32.  http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/pdf/emperor_pen.pdf

Hope this helps,


----------



## dfurlano

***Changes*** 11/24 10:00am est

I'd be up for:
(2) 22k FP kits
(2) BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN (tapered end caps)
(1) BUSHINGS and Drills FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II
(2) JR STATESMAN II FOUNTAIN RHODIUM/22K GOLD


----------



## rtjw

dario, Hint to the wise. Only do one type of pen. Dont do several different types.

I would be interested in the emperor kits but wouldnt be able to buy alot. Too expensive. 

I mentioned the Jr. gent and jr. Statesman because of the fact that the version 1s are still available and they are doing it at 30%. If we ordered another big lot they would prolly really give a good discount to get rid of them. Most likely 35% or maybe even more.

I would not include any other kits in this bulk buy. Just gets too complicated.


----------



## Monty

Dario,
Got the go ahead from the boss for at least 1 22K  RB, 1 Black FP,one set of bushings, and if you do Jr Statesman an Gents, probably a FP and RB of each.


----------



## SS

I am interested in getting a couple of the kits in Ti and also a couple of stateman kits. I have not done a group buy before but would be interested. How exactly does it work as far as payment and shipping?


----------



## Dario

Hi,

By being part of the group...we usually hit a higher discount tier. Like right now we are at 20% discount which you can attain only if you order 50+ kits. That is the big plus.

The down side is...there is double handling of the goods and funds which costs extra and is shared/shouldered by buyers (shipping from CSUSA to me, paypal fees, etc.).  There is also the time delay...agian due to double handling.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DCBluesman

Dario--don't forget that shipping from CS USA (per Nils's recent announcement) is free for orders over $500. [8D]


----------



## Dario

HEY!  Good point Lou!

I didn't notice that it will apply to this since it hardly does to my orders from them.  There guys...extra incentive to put your order in LOL [}]


----------



## dfurlano

> _Originally posted by SS_
> <br />I am interested in getting a couple of the kits in Ti and also a couple of stateman kits. I have not done a group buy before but would be interested. How exactly does it work as far as payment and shipping?



You send your money and address to someone you never met and don't even know their name or contact info.   Got a problem with that?

HA!


----------



## Dario

> _Originally posted by dfurlano_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by SS_
> <br />I am interested in getting a couple of the kits in Ti and also a couple of stateman kits. I have not done a group buy before but would be interested. How exactly does it work as far as payment and shipping?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You send your money and address to someone you never met and don't even know their name or contact info.   Got a problem with that?
> 
> HA!
Click to expand...


Another good point...you will have to trust the person who does the group buy.  Whether you should or not is a big mystery LOL [}]


----------



## Mikey

Dario has 5 stars. We shoud be able to trust him[]


----------



## gtanajewski

I am in for 2 (22k Emperor FP's) and 1 (22k Emperor RB). Also, 5, version 2 (22k Jr Statesman RB's) and 2, version 2 (22k Jr Statesman FP's).


----------



## Dario

I am trying to get the feel of this.

Those who expressed interest on Jr Gent/Jr Statesman...please indicate the following:

Version I or II (default is II)
Endcap Tapered or Threaded (default is tapered)
Finish (TN Gold, Platinum, etc.) (default will be TN Gold)
Rollerball or Fountainpen (default is RB)

Though default is there...substitutions may happen if you don't specify a feature...or it may not be ordered too [][].


----------



## airrat

I would be interested in one each
22k RB
22k Fountain
Blk Ti RB

Need bushings


----------



## Monty

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />I am trying to get the feel of this.
> 
> Those who expressed interest on Jr Gent/Jr Statesman...please indicate the following:
> 
> Version I or II (default is II)
> Endcap Tapered or Threaded (default is tapered)
> Finish (TN Gold, Platinum, etc.) (default will be TN Gold)
> Rollerball or Fountainpen (default is RB)
> 
> Though default is there...substitutions may happen if you don't specify a feature...or it may not be ordered too [][].



EDIT for Dario:
1 Jr GentII TN Gold RB threaded
1 Jr GentII TN Gold FP threaded
1 Jr GentII Platinum RB threaded
1 Jr GentII Platinum FP threaded
1 Jr StatesmanII TN Gold RB threaded
1 Jr StatesmanII TN Gold FP threaded
1 Jr StatesmanII Platinum RB threaded
1 Jr StatesmanII Platinum FP threaded
1 Emperor TN Gold RB
1 Emperor Black FP
Bushings for Emporer


----------



## Dario

Monty,

Discount will be the same (20%) whatever you get except for the version 1 which is 30%.

On finish...please avoid saying one of each...I really don't know which kits have how many finishes.  Please spell it out to avoid confusion.

I will make a tabulatioin which I will post on the main post (very first one) which I will ask you all to confirm.  I will base my billing and order on that.

Please do not email it to me...it will just create more confusion..I won't know which is more current and don't want to track orders in multiple places.  Best way is to update your post and review my tabulation.

Thank you.


----------



## Dario

WHOA!!!  

See what I mean...I mis-interpreted your post and didn't knew it will be this much!!!

You really meant one of each (as you said) [][]


----------



## Monty

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />WHOA!!!
> 
> See what I mean...I mis-interpreted your post and didn't knew it will be this much!!!
> 
> You really meant one of each (as you said) [][]



I just hope my show next weekend pays for this. [][][]
or I'll be behind the [8]with SWMBO


----------



## wfloate

Is it too late to participate in this program?



> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Hi,
> 
> By being part of the group...we usually hit a higher discount tier. Like right now we are at 20% discount which you can attain only if you order 50+ kits. That is the big plus.
> 
> The down side is...there is double handling of the goods and funds which costs extra and is shared/shouldered by buyers (shipping from CSUSA to me, paypal fees, etc.).  There is also the time delay...agian due to double handling.
> 
> Hope this helps.


----------



## Dario

Bill,

It is still open.  

Closing Dec. 1


----------



## MDWine

Ok, like you don't have enough to worry about, could we order the Emperor accessory kit in this order? (it has the bits and bushings)  (I can understand if  you don't want to)


----------



## Dario

Michael..I intend to do that on the billing side.

Yes bushings and bits is only $19.99 (vs 17.99 for drill bits alone and 3.99 for bushings)


----------



## NailBndr

Emperor
1 22k FP
1 22k RB
1 TI  FP
1 TI  RB
Bushings

Jr Statesman I
5 22k FP
5 TI  RB

Jr Gent I
2 PL FP Thread
3 PL RB Smooth
2 TI FP Thread
2 TI RB Thread

One Chef Special


----------



## wayneis

Dario the last that I knew they were out of tapered Jr. Gentleman kits, only had the threaded ends left.
Also an FYI as far as the discount goes when you are purchasing more than one type of kit then the discount is applied to that kit not to the total order.  In other owrds in this case if you get the 100 mark and it looks like you will then there will be a 25% discount on the price of the Emperor and 25% off the price of Jr. Gentlemans.  Craft Supply's new discount system is really nice and pretty easy to get a nice discount.  My last order I ordered Emperor's and Brokers and recieved a 15% discount because I bought ten kits between the two styles.

Wayne


----------



## Dario

Wayne,

I posted the remaining stock on the Jr Gent/Jr Statesman version 1 on the main post.  Nils cannot guarantee availability later though.

On discount...yes, that is why I added all the jr gents, etc. (though it scares me)...so we can reach the 100 mark and avail the 25% discount.

Thank you []


----------



## Darley

Dario I would be interested by 2 EMP 22k RB, could you ask Nill about the new bushing for me, Tanks


----------



## Mikey

OK, I'm in for 

(2) 050-2326 Jr Statesman II RB Rhodium 22k gold.
(1) 050-4130 Emporer RB rhodium/ 22k gold
(1) 050-4132 Emporer RB Rhodium/ blk ti

I'm placing an order soon for other kits, so i will just get my bushings and tubes in that order to save aggrivation.


----------



## Dario

<b>To avoid order delay...all participants from here on will only be accepted if they can pay via Paypal.

I will close this SATURDAY (Nov. 26)

Payment is expected to be recieved by Sunday Nov. 27

Hope you understand

Thank you!!!</b>


----------



## Darley

Dario let me know for the shipping 2 EMP weight around 9.5 oz but I don't know with the bushing if Nill give them to you, price of the EMP 22K RB is  $33.75 each ( from Anthony group buyer )so when I know the postage I will pay-pal to you, got your pay-pal address in file I think?


----------



## wayneis

Dario,

I'd like two Rhodium with 22k Gold Emperor rollerballs please, 050-4130.  Let me know the total and I'll send you a pay pal.

Wayne


----------



## Ron Mc

Gosh....I can't let this get by! Hold on I need to go dump my change jar to see what I can get........OK, I'm back. How about a lower barrel tube?[)]
(1) 050-4130 Emperor RB Rhodium/ 22k gold
(1) 050-4132 Emperor RB Rhodium/ blk ti
Wait a minute I believe my son has a change jar![]
(3) 050-0328 Jr. Statesman version 1 RB Rhodium/ blk ti


----------



## Dario

Ron, 

I will try to get the threaded bottom (if available) but in what finish???
Your jr statesman...threaded or tapered?

BTW, wish my coin jar can pay for as much as yours did []


----------



## Ron Mc

Dario,
Whenever I order the Jr. Statesman's 1 with threaded bottoms I have to order the threaded bottoms separate at an additional cost per bottom. If you are going to be able to order the kit with the bottom of choice then what I want is (3) 050-0328 Jr. Statesman version 1 RB Rhodium/ blk ti with threaded bottoms.
Go ahead and ignore the (3) Threaded bottoms for the Jr. Statesman 1 until I edit my post.
Thank-Ya much!


----------



## Dario

At least a couple of people backoff already from the anticipated order, we are still okay buy very close...please advise now if you want out.

Those who missed it...I am including the Jr Gents and Jr Statesman (both version I and II)with this buy.  Plaese confirm now.

Thank you


----------



## RPM

Confirming that I'm still in at 15 Jr. Gent II's as previously IDed.
Richard


----------



## Darley

> _Originally posted by Darley_
> <br />Dario I would be interested by 2 EMP 22k RB, could you ask Nill about the new bushing for me, Tanks



Dario could you add for me, if it's not to late

(2) 050-2326 Jr Statesman II RB Rhodium 22k gold.
1 set accessory kit for the Jr stateman II

Let me know the total,  Thanks


----------



## eastern47

Dario, Confirming my order:

2 22k rbs
1 22k fp
1 set of bushings

5 jr. gents rb version 1 gold TN threaded end caps
5 jr. gents rb version 1 platinum threaded end caps

Thanks, John


----------



## Ron Mc

Dario,
You should have me down for this.
(1) 050-4130 Emperor RB Rhodium/ 22k gold
(1) 050-4132 Emperor RB Rhodium/ blk ti
Wait a minute I believe my son has a change jar!
(3) 050-0328 Jr. Statesman version 1 RB Rhodium/ blk ti with threaded bottoms.


----------



## airrat

Dario you want to close it on Sat and payment on Sunday.   What is the price and such.   Keep me down for the kits I posted.   Just want to let you know this is a seriously busy weekend for me at the airlines.  I might be working 16-20 hr days and dont want to get booted from this due to forgetting to get on sunday to pay.


----------



## Dario

Tom (and all),

I just said Sunday...I probably cannot do the invoicing Saturday actually, it is busier this weekend than I thought.

Monday is okay .....OR....anytime before I put in the order.  Just because I cannot afford to pay for these in advance.

I definitely will give you guys atleast a day to send payment.  Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Draken

Dario,

If not too late, please put me in for 2 22K RB Emperors, 2 Ti RB Emperors, and one set of emperor bushings, payable via paypal.

Thanks alot, took time to get clearance from LOML!
Draken


----------



## Dario

I will close this group buy Sunday at 10pm central time (to give those who went out of town a bit of time).  I will finalize my spreadsheet and send invoices Sunday or Monday.  Depending on when I get all the payment, I may place the order to CSUSA Tuesday Evening or Wednesday.

Sorry for the delay...it is a bit more complicated than originally thought and the holidays didn't help either.

DO NOT EDIT YOUR POST NOW...PLEASE POST A NEW MESSAGE IF YOU HAVE ANY ORDER CHANGES.  i WON'T REVIEW THE ENTIRE THREAD FROM NOW ON.

Thank you!!!


----------



## ldimick

Dario,

I'd like to get in. What is the price for 2 22K RB Emperors and 2 Ti RB Emperors? I'll send Paypal immediately.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA

Sorry I'm coming into this so late but I do have a question if may.

On kits like the Gents I noticed that the FP are priced higher. On the Emperor the RB is priced higher, is this becuase the Emperor RB comes with both a roller ball and FP nib?


----------



## Dario

I think that is a typo [B)] and should be fixed now.


----------



## DCBluesman

The prices in the catalog are reversed, as indicated by Nils when he first introduced the kit.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA

Thanks for clearing this up, I never caught Nils' post about the typo.

Dario, I running out the door right now, but I'll submit an order around supper time if that is not to late.


----------



## Pen Man

Can any one tell me is the Emperors bigger than the HAVANA In diameter, I think the Havana's are kind of big them selfs.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA

Thanks for doing this Dario

Emperor Pen                   
1ea  050-4131    FP - 22k
1ea  050-4133    FP - Ti
1ea  050-4135    Bushings
1ea  077-3764    37/64" drill bit

Statesman II                       
2ea  505-2325    FP 22k
2ea  050-2328    FP Blk Tn
1ea  050-4037    Bushing

Gents II    Threaded               
1ea  050-4153    RB Gold Tn
1ea  050-4175    RB Blk


----------



## NailBndr

Please add 1-- 37/64" drill bit to my order.


----------



## Dario

This group buy is closed.

I came in later last night than expected and wasn't able to send invoices as promised.  I will do it later tonight.

I checked with CSUSA and was told that I cannot use paypal...since withdrawal from paypal to my bank account takes 4 bussiness days...I won't be able to order until late this week.

Sorry...I really cannot pay for this group buy in advance using my money or credit card due to the amount involved.

If you cannot wait, please let me know so I can take you off the list...sorry.

To all thank you for your patience,


----------



## Mikey

End of week is still very OK and for the short delay, the money saved is well worth it. 

Just wanted to let you know that the Emporer tubes are not yet in at CSUSA. I just got a call from CS about an order I placed on Friday night. They did say that they may be in by the end of the week, so the timing may actually work out.


----------



## YoYoSpin

Dario,

You should consider getting a PayPal debit card to access funds in your account. Works just like a credit card and you'll get a small refund with each purchase. I've had one for about two years and it works great.


----------



## jeff

You can also use the "Virtual Debit Card", basically just a card number and expiration date. The only disadvantage with that is you don't have a CVV number on the back of the card, so if a merchant requires that, you need the "real" debit card.

You get to your virtual debit card by clicking "Withdraw" then "Shop online with a Paypal virtual card"


----------



## RPM

What will the new time line look like?  Do I understand that you will be sending a check or money order to CSUSA after receiving all of the paypals?  Other than the time in the mail, will CSUSA require time for the check to clear prior to processing the order?  Sorry to ask so many questions, just wanted to be clear on timing.
Thanks,
Richard


----------



## Mikey

If his bank is anything like mine... I have a bank card with a mastercard logo. When I make a purchase, the funds are withdrawn directly from the account. So, I'm thinking that he will transfer funds from Paypal, then use his bank card for the purchase. It is tight timing, but for 25% off a few Emporer kits, I'm willing to wait an extra 3 days.


----------



## Dario

I will withdraw the money from my paypal to my checking account...once I got it, I will transfer the money to my creditcard (will only take a few mins) Then put the order to CSUSA.

I MAY try the suggestion to open a credit card with Paypal...much as I hate it...and close it after this transaction.  I am not sure of this yet though.

To all who ordered.  I am including insurance on all your bills.  If you opt not to avail of it, you can deduct the insurance from your bill according to the chart below...please assume all the risks if you do so though.  I am doing this in good faith and the last thing I want is someone hating me for a lost/damaged package.

Here is what will be added for insurance.
$1.30 for &lt;50.00
$2.20 for 50.01-100
$3.20 for 100.01-200
$4.20 for 200.01-300
$5.20 for 300.01-400

All orders below $300 will be shipped via the USPS flat rate envelope for $3.85.  More than $300.00 will be via the flat rate box $7.85.  If you want your stuff shipped in a box just add the $4.00 to your bill and put a note.

I am almost done with the pricing...I will send them all tonight and post here once I am done.  If you don't get any please let me know.

I charged everyone 3.5% for paypal fees.  I checked all my previous transactions and that is the average.  Those who are charged more than what Paypal will actually charge will just receive a blank or 2 to cover the difference.  This is the fairest and fastest way I can think of...unless you all want me to write you a check for a few cents each []

To all who requested, bushings, drill bits, tapered/threaded end caps, etc. for  Emperor, Jr Gents, Jr Gents II...yes I will order them for you too much as it scares me.    SIGH [V]

ONE BIG FAVOR...please note your IAP username on your paypal payment.

Thank you.


----------



## dfurlano

I hope you get something out of this for yourself... that is only fair.


----------



## Dario

Dan,

All I'll get is free shipping for my order, and the 25% discount. []  Before this ends, I may actually loose money (ask Johnny RTJW) but it is the risk I took  taking this on.

You all are actually not saving 25%...more like 21.5% due to paypal.  I am assuming the shipping will even out if you order direct from CSUSA.

There are a lot of communications happening behind the scenes too and would like to credit Nils at CSUSA for being as responsive to my inquiries as he did.


----------



## alamocdc

Dario, I just sent you a PM re: the PayPal credit card. There is a better option.


----------



## Darley

Dario let me know the total for my order I can send you the money now then when you will have my kits you can tell me the shipping charge, just trying to help you financially


----------



## Dario

Serge,  Thanks, it is okay...no need to double Paypal fees.  I need them all at the same time anyway.  I think I can do the international flat rate envelope with yours...and it should be $7.00 if I am not mistaken.  One caveat with that...I think it cannot be insured.  Let me know your thought on that. 

Billy, I will look into that. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Darley

No problem I take the chance, just let me know the total if you can and I will send you the money


----------



## Dario

Monty,

While making my summary...I notice that you asked for tapered on your Jr Statesman II...I think they only come in tapered so I am substituting that.  If I don't hear from you, I'll assume it is okay []


----------



## Dario

RonMc,
Same as Monty...your order of 3 Jr Statesman I threaded will be substituted with tapered since threaded is not available on this kit.  

Let me know if this is not what you want.


----------



## Ron Mc

Dario,
Don't get a PayPal credit card. I use a PayPal debit card that takes funds from my PayPal account. It just acts like a credit card.
Tapered ends is fine.[]


----------



## Dario

Ron, 

Thanks!  Same message was sent to me by Billy.

I tried and it won't let me since my current credit card billing address on file is a PO Box! Two ways to deal with it.  One is to add another credit card with physical billing address whch I don't have...OR... have my credit card company change my billing address in their file.  Both of which will take some time to accomplish so I am blowing that option off for now.

I tried other things also to expedite shipment but none worked.  Sorry but I dont have $3,200 to pay this bill in davance.


----------



## Dario

Invoices sent to all who ordered except Draken (no email on IAP).   Please contact me if you are still interested.

Message reads like this (except Darley which is modified a bit)

======================
Hi,

Your total is $***.**

Please send payment to paypal account *******@****.edu

This includes your order cost, paypal fees, shipping cost and insurance.  

As posted, you can elect not to insure your package by deducting the cost on this table:
$1.30 for &lt;50.00
$2.20 for 50.01-100
$3.20 for 100.01-200
$4.20 for 200.01-300
$5.20 for 300.01-400 

If you elect not to insure...please take full responsibility for damaged or lost package.  I hope you understand.

I will try to mail out everything within 2 days after receiving the kits.  That said I don't know when they will actually reach me and eventually you.

Please send payment as soon as possible.  I reserve the right to cancel any orders that is not paid within 48 hours (afternoon Wednesday).  This is so I can place the order to CSUSA the soonest (hopefully Monday next week).  I hope this is fair and acceptable to you.

Should you elect not to participate anymore, it is perfectly understandable...I just ask to please let me know so I won't wait for you.

Thank you,
Dario


----------



## Darley

Dario money send now, thanks for this group purchase


----------



## alamocdc

Done, buddy. Thanks!


----------



## Mikey

Done from me as well. Not bad... Need 4 kits and saved $26 even after fees and shipping. (glad I didn't need to spend $3,200 for the discount)[]


----------



## Ron Mc

Funds sent.


----------



## Draken

Yes, I'm still interested!  Strange my email isn't working, it has worked for others.  I'll send you a PM.

Thanks,
Draken

Edit:  Just checked my profile, somehow the email option was turned off, it used to be on.  It has been reenabled.  Perhaps this is why I haven't received a response from ed4copies... [V]


----------



## Dario

Draken,  Email sent.

RonMc, Please cancel the payment you sent to my yahoo email address then resend.  Check the invoice/email message where to send the payment.

Thanks!


----------



## cigarman

Paypal sent.  Thanks again Dario.


----------



## wayneis

Dario I haven't recieved an Invoice yet.

Wayne


----------



## NailBndr

Money sent.  Now to find my my wife so I can beg for forgiveness.[:I]

Thanks!
Gordon


----------



## Draken

Money sent, thanks for hosting this Dario!

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## Dario

Hi Guys,

So far 13 peope paid out of 21.  Looking good.  Hopefully, everyone will either pay soon or tell me they are backing out so we can move on earlier.

One note...please DO NOT send eCheck via paypal if possible.  It takes a few days to clear and it may hold the entire order back.  I'll try to cover it if I can, but no guarantees.

Wayne, I am so sorry...I'll get your invoice sent in a few minutes.


----------



## Dario

Due to the number of items this group buy entailed...I cannot make a summary to post.

If you are in this group buy and want to see what you ordered and how you were charged...please send me an email and I'll send you a copy of the worksheet I made.  It will include everyone who is in the group buy and I hope you treat it with discretion.

Thank you.


----------



## airrat

Payment sent
Can I have mine wrapped in Christmas paper with a nice bow when you send it? [][)]

Thanks Dario


----------



## Dario

Summary:

Status-Orders----kits
<b>Paid---- 22 ---- 118</b>
Pending- 02 ----- 005
Total----- 24 ----- 123

List of people who paid:

Dario
Borg_B_Borg
alamocdc
cigarman - pending eCheck 
dancrafted
eastern47
Monty
gtanajewski
airrat
NailBndr
Darley
Mikey
RonMc
Draken
PatLawson
Ron in Drums PA
LanceD
TexasJohn (will mail MO)
GregMuller - pending eCheck
DWK5150 - will send payment later
Wayneis
DCBluesman

I will buy more kits  [][] so we are over the 100 target!!!


----------



## LanceD

I will take 2 gold Emperors to help you meet the 100 mark.


----------



## Dario

Okay Lance...I will add you (only if you can pay via paypal right away.)

Will that be rollerball or fountain pen?

If you need bushing or drill bit...just let me know too.


----------



## LanceD

Sorry, forgot to mention rollerball. No bushings. Send me a Pay Pal invoice and will take care of it right away.


----------



## LanceD

Pay Pal sent. Thank you.
Lance


----------



## Mikey

The sad part about this is that I just drove one of my old cars to the "parts yard" last night and got a whopping $100 for the car, which I had current tags on. My pen order cost more than that. LOL

Well, this looks good in that we already have the 100 pen order needed. I hope the Emporers look as good in person as they do in all the photos I see here.[]


----------



## alamocdc

Dario, I just sent you a PM.


----------



## Dario

Thanks Billy,

I don't think it will be necessary...we are only 3 kits short and there are still 6 people who haven't paid.  I doubt they will all back out.  One of them is enough to cover the current shortage.  Besides...I may buy other kits for myself too (take advantage of the discount and free shipping) .

I do appreciate the gesture .


----------



## Draken

Hmm, could always add in the new Black TI Jr. Gent that Nils showed a photo of if you need to entice a few more pen kit purchases.


----------



## Dario

Draken,

You're killing me.  I think I will have to say "no thanks" to this one.  I have everything set and I don't want to mess it up (further) LOL.  It is complicated enough as it is and if not for excel spreadsheet...I may not be able to track all the orders and the changes that keeps on popping up.

Nice try though []


----------



## Draken

Dario,

It was meant in jest (forgot the smilie) [B)], as I can only imagine how complicated this group buy already is.  I, for one, certainly do appreciate your work in setting up and hosting this buy.  It saves all of us some money, even if I'm violating my family's "no self purchase before the holidays" rule. [}]

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## Dario

Reminder...any unpaid order will be cancelled today at 5pm.

To check who paid please look at post #2 here at page 8

Thank you


----------



## wayneis

My payment was sent this morning, you should have it by now.

Wayne


----------



## Dario

Wayne,

Got it 

Thanks!


----------



## PatLawson

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Summary:
> 
> List of people who paid:
> 
> anonymous***from IAP/yahoo



Dario,
If that mysterious person on the paid list is me, I didn't mean to be anonymous. I just sometimes don't follow directions very well! [:I] I didn't realize you wanted everyone to post their orders here. (It is nice to know though that you can keep a secret! Lol.)
Anyway, if that "anon" person isn't me, then I hope you did get my payment. 
Thanks so much again for doing this for all of us!
Pat

Laguna Beach, CA
http://PensByPatricia.com/NewPens


----------



## Dario

Pat,

It is you [].  Your order is secured.

List is modified to show your name []


----------



## TexasJohn

Dario - The check, ah, er, money order is in the mail. As a matter of fact, the pony rider with the mule just picked it up from my mail box.[]  My order was for two of the gold Emperor kits plus the drill, bearings, extra tubes, etc.  By the way, do you know of a good source for Jackalope antlers. I want to make some Jackalope antler pens. []


----------



## Dario

John,

I think I may have a couple Jackalope antlers here LOL.  By the way your order was for bushings not bearings [}] LOL and One 22K RB and one Blk TN RB.

I double checked your order and it is 1-22K RB, 1-Blk TN Rb, bushing and bits.

I did make a mistake on my invoice and said 2-22K RB but the calculation was for your original order.  Hope this clarifies things.


----------



## Ron Mc

Dario,
I could use bearings sets for two Jet Mini Lathes! Do you happen to have them in stock?
[]


----------



## Dario

THIS GROUP BUY IS CLOSED.

ALL UNPAID ORDERS ARE CANCELLED AND WILL NOT BE ORDERED.

List of people who paid:

Dario
Borg_B_Borg
alamocdc
cigarman
dancrafted
eastern47
Monty
gtanajewski
airrat
NailBndr
Darley
Mikey
RonMc
Draken
PatLawson
Ron in Drums PA
LanceD
TexasJohn
GregMuller - pending eCheck
DWK5150
Wayneis
DCBluesman
ldimick

Total ordered is 120 kits...below is the summary breakdown.

Emperor (70)
============
29 - 22K Rollerball
14 - 22K Fountain Pen
17 - Black TN Rollerball
10 - Black TN Fountain Pen
02 - Accessory kit (bushings and bits)
11 - Bushing
05 - 37/64" Drill Bit
05 - Tubes

Jr Gent II (2)
============
01 - Titanium Rollerball (w/ threaded end cap)
01 - Black TN Rollerball (w/ threaded end cap)
01 - Accessory kit (bushings and bits)

Jr Statesman II (13)
============
07 - 22K Rollerball
04 - 22K Fountain Pen
02 - Black TN Fountain Pen

Jr Gent (18)
============
07 - Platinum Rollerball (all w/ threaded end cap)
02 - Platinum Fountain Pen (all w/ threaded end cap)
07 - Titanium Rollerball (all w/ threaded end cap)
02 - Titanium Fountain Pen (all w/ threaded end cap)

Jr Statesman (8)
============
08 - Black TN Rollerball

Gentleman (Full size) (5)
============
04 - Rhodium Rollerball
01 - Rhodium Fountain Pen
01 - Bushing

Statesman (Full size) (4)
============
02 - 22K Statesman Fountain Pen 
01 - 22k States Full size Rollerball
01 - Black TI  States Full size  Fountain Pen
01 - bushings   050-4035

Misc
=============
01 - Red aniline dye alcohol based (pre-mixed)
01 - Yellow aniline dye alcohol based (pre-mixed) 


Thank you all...I will withdraw the money from Paypal now and hope to have it available by Monday so I can order at that time.

I sent an email to Nils and asked if he can have the order/list checked for "availability"...we don't want any surprises as much as possible.

I will post updates here.

Thank you guys!!!


----------



## Mikey

WOW!!! 6 kits in all the variations [xx(] I sure hope none of the packages come unstapled. I got my order yesterday from CSUSA and two different kits came unstapled. Took me some time to sort out which kits were which. (They only put the part number label on one package on mine and stapled the rest together)


----------



## Dario

Update from Nils,

"...There were a few backorders and cancelled items.  The Emperor tubes are on backorder and, although we expected them in by now, they may be another two weeks or so.  Also, the Platinum Jr. Gent Rollerballs are only available with threaded caps, so I had to change the 3 smooth to threaded.  We are sold out of the 22k Jr. Statesman Fountain Pens.  5 Were ordered from your list so we'll have to cancel those...."

Nailbndr,

You are the one affected by the 5 22K Jr Statesman II, please let me know what you want to do...either order something else or whatever.  If I don't hear from you, I will refund that portion of your money.

The 3 threaded PL Jr Gent RB's are also yours...I will order the threaded if I don't hear from you.  Otherwise just let me know what you want to do.

I will also email this post to you once done.

Thanks!


----------



## Dario

Mikey,

One word..."organization".

If not, this could be hellish.  Not easy to do this, but a bit exhilirating [}]

I do hope that the packages will come intact and labelled else, it will take much longer before I can ship out.


----------



## alamocdc

Mine would be "spreadsheet"! I don't know how I'd survive w/o one![:0]


----------



## NailBndr

Replied via e-mail.


----------



## Dario

Nailbndr,

Your order is revised as shown on the summary above.  In lieu of 1 Jr Gents and 5 Jr Statesman, you will get 4 Full size Statesman, a set of bushing and a pen blank.

Happy now?  [][}]


----------



## NailBndr

Woo Hoo!![^]


----------



## Dario

A few things I did wrong on this group buy...

1. I forgot to factor in the insurance when shipping from CSUSA to me (cost $15.00).  Shipping is free but not insurance.

2. Got careless on the spreadsheet and copied the formula for Jr. Statesman II (25% discount) from the Jr Statesman (30% discount)... as a result I am short by 5% on all Jr Statesman II orders.

Lessons that will cost me and being shared so the next one may avoid committing the same mistake later.


----------



## Ron Mc

Dario,
That's not right. I didn't buy any Jr. Statesman II but what if I buy a second Chef's special? That could help with your insurance fee.[]


----------



## Dario

Ron,

If you need more blanks I am here...BUT please do not buy to offset my lost, it will not be fair to you.  I made the mistake, I own it.  

As always, you try to help beyond anyone can ask for...I do appreciate the thought and I thank you.  []


----------



## Ron Mc

You know me just the chance of gently taring into one of your boxes and singing out in joy is well worth the assist![]


----------



## Dario

Guys,

Just an update...I emailed the order to CSUSA today.  Will call Nils in a few minutes to confirm.


----------



## Dario

Nils confirmed the order and his ETA to me is either Friday or Monday.

I can almost see my first Emperor now!!! []


----------



## Mikey

oooo, ooooo, oooooohh. Can't wait either. Wonder what a piece of Afzilia Xylay would look like on an Emporer?


----------



## alamocdc

I just can't make up my mind which blank to use first!!!


----------



## Dario

Update...I called CSUSA today to check ETA and I was told that it was originally expected to deliver today but due to the weather it won't reach me until Monday.  Package is still at Mesquite, Texas as of noon today.

In a way it is a blessing since I will be out of town (again) this weekend.  Don't wnat a $3,200 package left unattended on my front porch.  I doubt they will leave it though since it is insured.

Looking forward Monday already []


----------



## Dario

The kits are in!!!

One thing I noticed...I cannot put more than 4 Emperor kits in a flat rate envelope!!!

They are boxed and each is approximately 13/16" x 4-1/2" x 6-3/4".  I will try to pack them in the flat rate envelope if I can.

For those who will receive theirs in a box...I will leave it up to you if you wish to send me the shipping difference.  As I posted earlier I am already $30.00 dowm this group buy due to Jr. Gent/Statesman version II calculation error and the $15.00+ insurance. Much as I wanted to help...I don't want to loose too much money on this too.

Kudos to Nils!  As complicated as the order is, he got it down perfectly (as far as I can tell).  Some may ship tomorrow but sorting this order looks more work than I anticipated and may take more than one night.  Thanks Nils!!!

Sharpen those tools 'coz they are coming your way soon!!!


----------



## GregMuller

Dario
Once again thanks to for takeing the time to do this and you should not be loseing money on this. If my order cost any more then I sent please let me know and I will send you the difference. 
Greg Muller


----------



## Ryan

Dario,

I know when Anthony did his group buy he took all the kits out of the boxes.

Ryan


----------



## Mikey

Step on the boxes to make them fit. The Rhodium is supposed to be a durable finish anyway.[] In all honesty, I would prefer mine in the boxes. I have ordered two, but if I need to send more postage for you, I will gladly do it. 

Also glad to read the kits are in. I stare daily at my CSUSA catalog just waiting to hold one of these.


----------



## Dario

Don't sweat it guys, except for 3 orders all did fit in the envelopes (in their own boxes too).  One was originally to be shipped in a box anyway so only 2 got bumped up.  

I wouldn't take them off their boxes...they look pretty that way.  Can't even make myself put tape on them! []...you'll see what I mean when you receive your packages.

All are packed but since I finished at 2am...I decided to do the shipping labels for later.  Two orders will go out today, one due to a request the other because I don't have to print the label [].

After mailing this tomorrow...then I can stop and inspect the kits.  You may not believe it but I haven't opened mine yet. []


----------



## alamocdc

Dario, if you haven't put mine in the mail already, don't. I'll just pick them up when I see you. You can make up the difference in cost in blanks when I get there. [] Sound like a plan?


----------



## Dario

Billy,

Sounds good!  Just tell me when are you planning to be here?  I will be out of town most of next 2 weeks but will be coming by once in a while.  Maybe we can work a schedule.  I will surely be here by the 26th.

Since you know where I live, if you time it well...you can have free reign of my entire wood collection.  I won't be there to stop you [)]  LOL

Unlike some...I don't have laser zappers, land mine, electricuted fence, etc. to guard them. []


----------



## Dario

All packages are shipped except:

alamocdc - per request
darley - Serge please check your email, I ned some info before shipping.

Glad this is almost over []...hoping now that the packages arrive safely to you all.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA

Thanks Dario


----------



## Ron Mc

Dario,
Got my kits today! Thanks for the assist.[]
Now to go turnin.


----------



## Dario

I strive to please LOL.

Ron Mc...good to hear that they reached you on time and safely too.  USPS is good!


----------



## Dario

Serge,

Got your email.  Your package will ship out tomorrow.


----------



## Darley

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Serge,
> 
> Got your email.  Your package will ship out tomorrow.



Thanks Dario will let you know when I received them


----------



## Mikey

Dang, this sucks. Still no nice boxes for me to touch and feel.[]


----------



## Dario

Mikey,

With luck they may get delivered tomorrow.


----------



## airrat

WHAT a shipment got to PA before AZ.  Where is my postal person.  HOW can they not deliver faster in 70 deg temp vs 25ft of snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*chomping at the bit to open THE box in the envelope"[][]


----------



## Monty

Dario,
Got mine today. Thanks for putting the buy together. 
When ya gonna do it again? huh huh huh [][][]


----------



## Dario

Not sure Monty.  I usually shy away from final word but this could be my last.  

Let's give others the chance to experience the "pleasure" of doing a group buy [][}][] LOL


----------



## Monty

Dario,
In another posty you said:
_ "Nils,

I got the Emperor group buy and it is ALMOST complete (the order is) but...the bag-o-rags is not there! You missed an opportunity to score a perfect 100%

If the participant RAG on me about their missing rag...I'll have them seek you _

You can keep my rag for you troubles.... [][][][}][}][}]


----------



## Mikey

Just got my order about an hour ago. Sweet pens. can't wait to get them made.


----------



## LanceD

Dario, received my Emperors today. Thank you for everything you did to make this buy possible.


----------



## Draken

Received notice on Saturday that my package had come in, but they didn't leave it as it was insured.  Had to go in on Sunday (hurray for special Sunday holiday hours) to pick up my package as I'm out of town all this week.  Thanks again Dario for putting this together.

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## DWK5150

Got mine. Thanks Dario.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA

Got Mine Today Also Dario - Thanks!!


----------



## NailBndr

Got mine today.  Actually, I got it yesterday but the mail room at work took their sweet a** time delivering it to me.  Thanks Dario!


----------



## cigarman

Got my kits today Dario, thanks for all your work.  Also if mine was one of the packages that cost extra to send set me know and I will reimburse you.


----------



## Dario

Tom,

I do appreciate the gesture and thank you.  That goes to those who sent me private emails too.  It is okay, I figured it won't be worth it, Paypal will just collect most of it on fees LOL.

I hope everyone got theirs by now, if not please let me know so we can track the package.  I want to put this behind me as soon as possible.


----------



## wayneis

Dario I recieved my kits, a big thank you for pulling this group buy off and I hope that you will do it again some day soon.

Wayne


----------



## Dario

> _Originally posted by wayneis_
> <br />I hope that you will do it again some day soon.



Wayne,

I am afraid IF I will ever do again, it will not be soon. []

I can deal with the extra work and loosing a bit of money...but can't handle the stress of uncertainty whether the items get to the recepients safely.

I had some who refused insurance and that to me is scary.  If something happens to the package, I may be still be blamed...or if not, suspicion may be put on me or put a wedge between that person and me...plus my concience of not being able to deliver even if it is not my fault.


----------



## alamocdc

I got mine Tuesday... but I picked them up. [] Thanks, Dario! You're integrity has always been of the utmost as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## GregMuller

Dario,
I got mine yesterday at work. Thanks alot for the effort.
Greg Muller


----------



## wayneis

Dario I would say that insurance is manditory to protect yourself, if someone doesn't want it then they cannot partisipate.  Plain and simple.  Thats how others have done it.  Besides anyone who doesn't want to spend a buck to protect themselves and you should not be allowed.

Wayne



> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by wayneis_
> <br />I hope that you will do it again some day soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wayne,
> 
> I am afraid IF I will ever do again, it will not be soon. []
> 
> I can deal with the extra work and loosing a bit of money...but can't handle the stress of uncertainty whether the items get to the recepients safely.
> 
> I had some who refused insurance and that to me is scary.  If something happens to the package, I may be still be blamed...or if not, suspicion may be put on me or put a wedge between that person and me...plus my concience of not being able to deliver even if it is not my fault.
Click to expand...


----------



## PatLawson

&gt;I can deal with the extra work and loosing a bit of money...but can't handle the stress of uncertainty whether the items get to the recepients safely.&lt;

Well here is one more happy customer that you don't have to worry about! I received mine just fine Dario.
The only minor problem was that an ink cartridge for a fountain pen leaked, but the cartridge was sealed in a plastic bag so the ink did not get on anything else. The only reason I mention it here is to remind us all, (myself included), that we should be sure to seal up those cartridges before shipping a fountain pen to a customer.

Anyway, not to worry Dario, all is well here.[] And again I thank you for your brave endeavor in doing this for all of us.
Pat
http://pensbypatricia.com/NewPens
PS: The boxes are so nice I'm going to use them for some Christmas gifts!


----------



## Darley

> _Originally posted by Darley_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Darley_
> <br />Dario I would be interested by 2 EMP 22k RB, could you ask Nill about the new bushing for me, Tanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dario could you add for me, if it's not to late
> 
> (2) 050-2326 Jr Statesman II RB Rhodium 22k gold.
> 1 set accessory kit for the Jr stateman II
> 
> Let me know the total,  Thanks
Click to expand...


Dario I received mine today , thank you for this group buy, but I have to say that I miss the bushing for the V2 JR Statesman, I did order the accessory set kit and I got the spare tube and the 2 bits drill, do you have by any chance the set of bushing seatting around your work benche or Neill forgot to put in the kit? , I do have the new bushing for the Emperor pen ( as Niell promess me on Anthony Emperor group buy free of charge )


----------



## Dario

Serge, 

I know I don't have any extra bushing back home but I will check when I return (next year) but I thought I placed the V2 Jr Statesman bushing on yours.

Guys, if any of you got a spare bushing, please let me know.

Thanks,
Dario


----------



## Darley

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Serge,
> 
> I know I don't have any extra bushing back home but I will check when I return (next year) but I thought I placed the V2 Jr Statesman bushing on yours.
> 
> Guys, if any of you got a spare bushing, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dario



Next Year !! well I'm lucky that is not to faraway, LOL, don't to worries about take your time and don't loose sleep over it I don't doubt about your honesty, nothing is lost every things is misplaced,  any one got a spare V2 Jr Statesman bushing in is order ??. Thanks to telling


----------



## Dario

LOL...yep I will be back in 4 days which is next week,, next month or next year...whichever you want to call it  [][]

Worse case scenario, I will refund your money.


----------



## airrat

Dario thanks for doing this group buy.  After turning one and using one of your blanks I might just calling it "the Dario" in honor of all your work.

Thanks again and enjoy your time off.  Stay safe out there its a wild and wacky world.


----------

